# baby heaven!



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

I work at an educational farm and my boss had bred 40 does this year! (Sometimes I question her sanity). We are about 3/4 of the wat through birthing and I thought I'd share some absolutely adorable pictures! Her buck is a Nubian tog cross and mommy's are togs, alpines, and Nubians.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

How do the Mama goats pick out their babies from all those....BABIES?!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

We are lucky enough to have amazing moms who play musical babies! When one stands up they are swamped with babies. We keep new moms separate to make sure babies get colostrum and all then they join the herd! There are a like 10 babies we are supplementing with bottles but other then that they just all get in a pile and snuggle


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't believe how many babies at one time! Very cute!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I just can't even deal with the pure unadulterated cuteness of that many babies in one place!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

It is quite literally baby heaven!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...too cute


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Too. Many. Babies. 

*dies*


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Just makes ya want to set down in the middle of them all and cuddle cuddle cuddle.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow cute photos. 40 does that's alot.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Baby count is 53+/- we lost a few and we've got 6 mommy's to go!


----------

